# seagull last sat night



## BLOOD NOT (Mar 22, 2003)

just wanted to take a minute tosay thanks to the guy's who tried to fight me (and then my buddy) out on "Seagull Pier" on may 29th..... 



have another drink.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

sounds like you had a good time:barf: , that's why *some* people shouldn't drink when they fish


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

TAKE IT EASY ON THE DRINKIN;FISHIN N DRINKIN DON'T MIX.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I agree. I think people shouldn't drink on or around the water. I mean you're dealing with hooks, knives, fins and maybe teeth. You need to be sharp yourself to avoid getting hurt. Some people can't hold their alchohol very well and mess up a pleasant evening for everyone. The only thing I don't like about Seagull Pier is late at night no one's in charge. They don't have any staff out there.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

"Forgive them for they know not what they do" 

Don't let the actions of a couple of folks spoil your fishing fun


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*mad pier rats*

Were you the guy that cut a guys line ?


----------



## cant throw (Jun 24, 2003)

ok fishin fool..heres the deal from the story i heard. his anmd another guys line got tangled blood not asked if he coulf cut it and they guy said yes becuase blood not was gonna give him all new stuff. which he did. when he cut it is when the other guys got pissy. its bull...dont ruein a good thing...thats how places get shut down...if you got something to say wait till your sobber.


----------



## BLOOD NOT (Mar 22, 2003)

thanks for all of your support. yeah , i was the GUY who cut the guys line, but that guy really had nothing to do with it, he was just happy to see a fish on the line , I think.... it was the other drunk moron


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Gotta always expect the unexpected*

I won't be pier fishing much this year.......due to an incident last season where someone actually waved a blade at me and told me he was gonna stick me. Course I coulda taken his old fart arse even though I wasn't wearing my old army boots..........but I didn't want my son witness to me losing my cool. So I waited patiently for close to an hour while he untangled his el-cheapo twisted up leader from my "not bent out of shape one." I tell ya..........what some folks won't do to save 59 cents. What an idiot he was.

Be careful is all I can say!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im sorry to hear that..... waving a knife around people can end up with people being shot. knives in my book are considered a threat to maim or deadly force as far as I've been taught...im sorry you and your son had to be a victim of such behavior. please dont let it deter you from something that you enjoy. the fear/threat of violece from the ignorant shouldnt change peoples behavior. i hope people can understand the beach/pier are not the places to be head up chest out, or to save 35 cents.... again im sorry to hear that, but regards as to your resolve in the manner in which you chose to resolve the altercation.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*nuts*

That is the reason they invented a thing called a concealed weapon permit.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yes it is... this is also the same type of crap that made va a shall issue state


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

That's why yall won't see me at a pier during the weekend on warm and fuzzy summer nites...not a very big guy,but I have a fuse....gotta think of myself and family....my fuse is better served away from idiots.

I will pier fish in the fall,bitter cold days of winter.....the non-touron months deffinitely helps eleviate the stress of fishin in a crowd


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Speaking of seasons..........*

this happened in the Fall season...........during a seasoner Northeaster.....by a seasoned local.........and a pier season regular at that....who has knife (unseasoned), will travel (whatever path it takes to season that blade).


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

And the reason this is posted on this board is...................??


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Being intoxicated ...........or being a tourist..........aren't the only prerequistites of an idiot. The majority of P&S members feel a strong desire to point out the wrong doings of fellow anglers........whether they are familiar or strangers. Along the same lines.........seasoned anglers......who know the rules oh so well.......know where the lines should be drawn. As stated on another thread........many anglers come to the pier leaving all sorts of baggage at home. But it takes just one trigger to set em off. 

So............I'll say this again. Be Very Careful Out There. Now I'm sure that's info worth mentioning. Cause from my point of view....it's a tip to help out a fellow angler. Alhtough you can't please all the people all the time, I'm sure some of the people do want to know what the elements out there could be like. At least I believe they do

The next time a person takes it upon themselves to point out the wrong doings of an angler.........remember this food for thought. Even though you may be in the right........ya gotta expect the unexpected and accept what may come along with that.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

agreed. it is a tip. fishing in public areas requires that people not only plan on fishing but avoiding possible confrontations. its unfortunate that things can just blow up out of proportion, but agreed, if your willing to point things out, you've now made yourself willing to deal with what happens after, good or bad. but like its been pointed out, we're not the people we have to watch out for, hopefully.


----------



## Yrosnake (Aug 8, 2003)

*Thrifty ... next time*

Someone flashes a knife in front of you. Call the cops on them. If the instigator is drunk - you'd get a good show when they put the cuffs on him. Besides - I think it's everyone's duty to have whackos like that spend a night in the drunk tank. It's for the better of the majority to have those idiots identified and recorded. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey, Yrosnake

I'm with you on that, just call the COPs on them for Flashing a knife on you and for also drinking on the fishing pier.

And when no one is looking, throw a under size Flounder into their fishing bucket! Get the Ranger to find them big bucks!
eheheeh.....

just kidding on the under size Flounder....

-Danielkmai


----------



## Yrosnake (Aug 8, 2003)

*Big difference between*

Being able to drink and function sociably in public and pulling a weapon out and threatening anyone. I still say folks like that should be put on record. I'll save the undersized flounder for your fish box.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*Fighting mad*

I had a confrontation at seagull also. The guy next to me had 4 lines in the water spread out. Inevitably my line got tangled with one of his. He accused me of "Niching" his line and crossing his line on purpose. (it's pitch black out) I wondered what kind of cheap Mono he was using. I didn't say anything, reeled in and recast. 
Inevitably our lines got tangled again (its pitch black out and he has 4 lines out) As I'm untangling he accused me of trying to make him move out of his spot! I turned around (quickly) to make sure he wasn't going to take a cheap shot from behind. I looked him dead in the eye and told him that it was an honest mistake. At that point he had two choices, a. calm down or b. get physical.

He chose to calm down. What a jerk!


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

i think it takes two people to tango. someone just doesn't pull a knife for no reason. i do hate drunks as much as the next fisherman but i have never had a knife pulled on me. i guess i have been lucky 

dan lee


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

I had to break up a fight at the pier last Sunday night. A couple young kids started fighting over some girls. And when they left they left their beer cans sitting on the pier.....


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Sounds like Seagull and VA Beach pier are two places to avoid.

I have a big problem with idiots and would prefer to be as far away from them as possible!

Bob


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

yea we have had people take the flood light out to take them home at lynnhaven. That is why she has DML as a security officer there. There will be a couple of fights this year on some of the piers.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*fighting mad*

unfortunately, we are always going to run into amateur fishermen, jet skiers or power boaters who don't have a clue how to fish or handle a boat. I always avoid crowded piers and boat ramps during the summer.
The crowds and heat can make anyone angry, but the good news is that most of the incidents are minor and shouldn't deter anyone from a doing what we all love.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*tourists in the way*

A fisherman hooked a doormat on Seagull last summer. As he was lowering his net, an excited tourist ran up to the railing and bumped the fisherman's elbow. He lost the fish and was mad as hell!

I'll never forget that one!


----------

